# Bio-Mycin Reaction - allergy??



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

So my favorite Nigerian show doe came down with a slight cough, kinda listless...I tried the usual vitamin & non-serious medication route b-cuz she's about 30 days preggo... but she didnt completely clear up, and I'm a complete NUT about herd health and having a no illness policy... so I gave her a dose of BioMycin in her front shoulder Sub Q. Anyway, shot seemed to go well...but next day her whole front leg is swollen and she doesn't want to put weight on it...
Hmmm??? Maybe I hit something, a nerve ??....

So I gave her her day #2 shot in her opposite shoulder, again seemed to go fine... within an hour BOTH of her front legs are completely swollen and she doesn't want to bear weight on them :shocked: I'm freaking out, feeling REALLY bad that my baby girl/favorite ol' lady is hurtin & it's my fault!! Ugh!
Gave her a crushed baby aspirin for pain, and a spot all her own to rest.

Went out on day 3 and all FOUR of her legs are completely swollen and sore... I can't even reach out to my girl to touch her before she flinches! And she's a total lover girl, just like all my doe's...but she's super people oriented. She was hurtin so bad! So I did NOT do shot #3. 

Today is day 4, she's better on her feet & swelling is noticeably reduced. She isn't coughing anymore & seems more "herself"...but I usually would not stop giving medications like this... but she seems to be having some kind of allergic reaction or something. It definitely seems related to the shots/BioMycin.
Only difference in shots, was I used an 18 guage needle cause the darn BioMycin was SO thick (it's a brand new bottle).


Anyone ever heard of such a reaction? I'm a huge supporter of BioMycin... it's never failed me in any of the rare instances of having to use actual med's.
Oh, and I did check back thru my meticulous records and she has had BioMycin once about 1 year ago, for 3 days.

Any idea's???


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gosh, poor girl. I've never heard of a reaction like that. Not sure what is going on with her, but i'd get her seperated with some good bedding so if she needs to lay down most of the day, she'll be more comfy.

Hopefully someone else will have experience with this and help you out. I'll send good thoughts and prayers for your doe. Poor thing.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I haven't seen that before...how scary! Hopefully she feels better soon.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Crazy, huh? :?

She's doing much better today (day 4)... I'm thinking of doing Aeromycin crumbles, if the cough does return... although I'm so against doing anything during early pregnancy... But if it means saving her from possible Pneumonia then I'll do whatever it takes. It's been 20 degrees here (very not-normal COLD!) since New Years & now within 24 hrs it's in the 50's all week!?! :hair:

Anyone given Aeromycin crumbles to preggo's?

maybe she'll just be a good girl and stay all better :greengrin:

Just for clarification... she swelled from the entire shoulder (below withers) down to her feet on both front legs... and entire rear legs up over the hocks (even though she got NO shots in her rear at all) ... so weird... have never even heard of something like this before...
My poor baby spoiled girl...


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH NO!!! Im so sorry

Ive never heard of that before, but I REALLY hope she gets better soon

PLEASE let us know!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

your biomycin was thick? I have never used it but i use other oxytets and they are really thin I can use tiny needles. 

Maybe you took up more of the carrier then the actual drug causing more of the reaction? (reactions to most vaccines are with the carrier then the actual drug so thats why I though of that)

glad her swelling is going down -- thats a scary thing


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Stacey that's what I was thinking when I read this. I have used biomycin and Ive never remembered it to be thick. I use 22 ga needles. Im really sorry your doe went through that. Hope she is doing much better.


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

I never/seldomly use BioMycin, I prefer Excenel for respiratory issues. If I have a goat that has any unexpected swellings, insect bite,reaction,whatever, I would immediately give them Benedryl to counter-act any possibly worse reactions, and it might reduce her swelling , as well.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Bio-Mycin Reaction?**Addt'nl Qstn about Aeromycin @ Stac*

Yes, I usually can't use it with a 22 guage needle ever... but this was pretty darn thick so I used an 18. I did shake it up really good before using it...then let it settle any bubbles out for awhile before drawing it up.
It's been SUPER cold here though... and on the website it says does not need refrigeration, so I've kept it in the feed room in my emergency kit (tackle box type). It's insulated in that room, but considering it's been about 25 degree's here lately (very not normal) maybe it's been adversely affected by the cold weather?

Or I thought maybe I got a "bad batch"... since it is a brand new bottle?

I haven't checked her again yet this morning... but yesterday she was doing much better.

** *TO: Stacey **** Did you ever give any pregnant doe's the Aeromycin crumbles? Or the Pneumonia vaccine?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Bio-Mycin Reaction?**Addt'nl Qstn about Aeromycin @ Stac*



Bellafire Farm said:


> Yes, I usually can't use it with a 22 guage needle ever... but this was pretty darn thick so I used an 18. I did shake it up really good before using it...then let it settle any bubbles out for awhile before drawing it up.
> It's been SUPER cold here though... and on the website it says does not need refrigeration, so I've kept it in the feed room in my emergency kit (tackle box type). It's insulated in that room, but considering it's been about 25 degree's here lately (very not normal) maybe it's been adversely affected by the cold weather?
> 
> Or I thought maybe I got a "bad batch"... since it is a brand new bottle?
> ...


Ahhhh Don't give the crumbles to the pregos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did that and my doe aborted her triplets (107 days gestation) 2 days later!!!! I wouldn't reccommend it.  It was sooooo sad. The only abortion we've had over here.

Does she have a fever? If not, I wouldn't give antibiotics this early in her pregnancy. Vet RX and Benadryl work great for colds.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have heard of swelling like that with other things. I've given biomycin, LA-200, durmycin, ect. All are thickish, but can be drawn through small needles if needed. 
I personally would not given her anything again ending in "mycin." Anything ended in that is usually a type of tetracycline, so the crumbles would be the same drug, just orally, and I wouldn't want to see what would happen then. I would go with Pen G if you need to give her anything again. And if that doesn't work then I would go with Naxel or Excenel.

I would also call the company and let them know what happened, they may need to recall that batch.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I dont know about goats and benedry.. but in people it would of course help with an allergic reaction, as well as drying up respiratory gunk...


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

@Fainters -- Ok.... absolutely NO crumbles! Do NOT want to take any chances. Thanks for the info....

@ RunAround -- ugh...I've never had luck with Penicillins...only tried once or twice though before I switched to BioMycin.... but I'll do whatever it takes as she's a VERY special doe to us... will be getting some PenG asap just in case.
_Also, excellent idea about letting the company know, just in case...

How about Nuflor for respiratory issues? I know it's a RX thing, but I'm sure I can get it to have onhand from my vet @ the office. But is it a tetracycline type product?

ANyone use the Pneumonia vaccine in preggo's? Ok or NOT for preggo's? I didn't get her Pneumonia vaccine done before breeding (My bad!) and I am SO regretting it!! :doh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Nuflor is a bit differen't from naxel and excenel but in the same family of antibiotics as them. I do not know if it is safe for pregnant animals but Naxel is. 

Naxel and Exenel are cetofiur(sp)

Biomycin, agrimycin, la-200 are tetracycline

Pen G, argicillin is penicillin


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sure glad she is better. You haven't said if her temp is normal, if it is, I wouldn't give her anything since she is getting better. Unless the swelling is not gone. Benedryl is probably pretty benign. 

I have biomycin and it isn't thick. I agree about contacting the company, they will want the lot number and it would be good if you wrote down exactly what happened and dates and times as accurately as you can to tell them, it might save lives. Plus it might be good for you to have that record also. If she has developed an allergy to oxytetracycline you will need to avoid all of them, so you might have to use PenG when you need something. I don't know how you will find out if it is the drug or the carrier unless the company takes it back to test it. Maybe not even then. For now you will be a lot safer to assume she is allergic to all tetracycline.

Jan


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I did give the penicillin vaccine to pregnant goats last year with no ill effects -- I plan to give it again this year and my girls are preggy


----------



## wylmara (Aug 2, 2011)

Is there an allergy pill that is similar to a celestone allergy injection? I have tried several allergy pills over the years, they are now all over the counter and don't work. When I get a celestone allergy injection it works right away, is there a pill similar to that injection?


----------

